# Sad news on Syeria



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Syeria the beautiful white long hair girl who had a heart problem has sadly passed away.

Her breathing was strange early this morning so she was rushed to the vet where sadly nothing could be done for her, she passed away peacefully in my arms in a quiet room at the vet surgery, (she was not pts but died as a result of heart failure).

I will miss her and have decided to have her cremated and returned so i can place her ashes in the garden under the beautiful white rose bush.

RIP Syeria, special girl who i treasured dearly and will miss cuddles with in the evenings. xxxxx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Sad indeed CC, but at least she had you to care for her towards the end.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

How sad CC...you gave her lots of love anyway...some cats never see any. XX


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh CC i'm so sorry to hear the sad news, Syeria had a special time with you and its lovely that you will bring her ashes back so she can be with you for all time.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm so very sorry to read this news about syeria. i remember the day you took her in, and the how she had the complications after the birth of her 4 kittens. i never did get the chance to meet her but feel i knew her through the things you told me in the messages. i have tears running down my face writing this, and although it was expected at some point it still came as a shock. she may not have been with you very long but i'm sure that the time she spent with you was the best she had ever had. she was a stunning girl who made an impact on your life and i'm sure you did the same for her. big hugs to you CC, at this sad time. 

RIP Syeria, run free at the bridge now with your babies that didn't make it. god bless you gorgeous girl, you were a true fighter xxx


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

So very sorry hun. 
R.I.P. Dearest Syeria x


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh CC, so sorry to hear this :crying:

Run free at The Bridge, gorgeous girl xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh CC im so sorry, reading this had made me cry,sending you a hug .

R I P Syeria ,xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm sorry, CC. I know you struggled hard for this girl.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, i knew with her heart problems it was going to happen but i didnt expect it so soon.
She was walking around the garden on her harness late yesterday evening which she enjoyed, then gone this morning.

Maybe i should have taken the risk of a heart operation but with such a high risk i didnt take it.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh I am so so sorry -such sad news. 

Run free at the Bridge Syeria.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't think you should have done. Look, whatever you did you'd have ended up troubled. If she'd gone under anaesthetic which is likely with a weak heart, you'd have wished you didn't do it. At least this way she had someone who loved her right till the end. I really am sorry.


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

So very sorry to hear this news.

She left this world in your arms feeling your love.

Run Free Beautiful Girl x


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

CC, I didnt get to read about your rescue of Syeria, but I know you would have done your best for the little lady and you were with her when she needed love and kindness xxxx

Run free Syeria xxx


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Such sad news. Atleast she was well taken care of.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh CC, I'm so sorry to hear this sad news of Syeria 

Though her time with you was short, she had the love and care from you that she deserved. 

How lovely that you will bring her back home 

((((Hugs)))) to you xxx

RIP Syeria, run free at the bridge beautiful girl xx


----------

